

Why was the post about meritocracy being a myth in SV flagged? - lr

Can someone please explain to me why the post to this blog entry was &quot;flagged&quot;?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;diversify-tech&#x2F;i-m-a-white-guy-in-silicon-valley-and-i-m-done-buying-the-meritocracy-myth-2cc0ef9f9b60<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10155295
======
Gibbon1
Probably because someone read the headline or url and did a Mr Horse (No Sir.
I don't like it.)

~~~
duncan_bayne
_did a Mr Horse_

Well, that brightened my day :)

